# Housing Bettas



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

I've have lots of experience with betta and have had many of them in the past, but I need some help with my housing arrangements for them. 
Right now I have 2 male Bettas and I also agreed to keep my little cousins betta here for him, because hes wasn't alowed to have anoher fish.

Since I've been doing some renovations to my room I don't have anywhere to keep my bettas and at the moment they are all living in fair sized bowls I bought form the floral department in my local walmart, But I can't stand seeing the poor little guys in these bowls. I was wondering what I should do. I have a 4 Gallon tank I bought when I got my first betta but I have no place to put it. I've been contemplating putting one of my boys in my 35 Gallon with my community fish, but I don't want to be unfair with them *Sigh* what am I to do? I do have 2 other 10 gallon tanks but at the moment they are both occupide, not that it would matter because I have no room for them.

Does anyone have any ideas? do you think keeping them in these fish bowls is okay just untill I get a Entertainment Center to keep all my tanks on? is it safe to put both males in the 35 gallon? I've hear some where that bettas wont fight as long as each males has at least 10 gallons, but I don't really believe it so I was wondering if anyone has done it successfuly before?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

You could just put the 4 gallon on the floor until you get a stand and put one betta in there, the other in your 35. Or, you could buy a divider and put them both in the 4 gallon

Oh: And I think as long as the bowls are around 1 gallon or a little less in capacity, they're suitable for temporary housing. It's better than the cups that they spend forever in while at the stores.


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

See, thats the problem, I really don't have any room on my floors right now, wich is just more reasons to get a bigger shelfing unit or entertainment unit. I think what I'm going to do is put one in the 35 gallon and the other can stay in the bowl for now. It shouldn't be too long before I am able to put the 4 gallon back up. and by then I should have one of my 10 gallons free too. Now we just need to finish my room and find me a cheap but usable entertainment unit lol


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Whether you can keep 2 males in a big tank will depend on the fish. I don't think you can count on it being safe. And how well it will do with "community" fish will vary also. I would put one there and watch carefully and either divide the 4 or buy like a 2.5. I think the floor is out, lest they become catfood. You'd be surprised how many tanks will fit on your kitchen and bathroom counters.

Big bowls aren't' that bad, they can hold a small, round sponge filter and some plant.


----------



## WINDY (Aug 17, 2010)

If you want, once your room is finished and if you feel up to it, you can buy a 15 gal. tank. Put up 2 dividers in the 15 and you'll be able to house all 3 bettas. Each betta will have 5 gallons all to itself. Decorate it nicely. Again, if you want. Or if the fish in your large tank are not aggressive fin nippers but peaceful ones, you can house a betta in there.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

A ten gallon with two dividers is also adequate... we have three in a 10, with a sponge filter and a heater


----------

